# cable/internet



## mels (Nov 3, 2010)

Me again! We were told that it is possible to use and help pay for someone else's wireless/cable tv. We are only here for a few months and don't want any yearly contracts which seems to be what is available. We live in the Choramela area - up near Intermarche and the bullring. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks again, Melinda and Charles


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Technically yes you could hook into somebody else's Signal (Completely illegal) but if you are friendly with your neighbours they may not mind you drilling a hole through their walls to link up to their signal.

The other option is pay as you go Internet, if you have a good wireless connection you may be able to also get a signal. All of the mobile operators can provided this

.


----------



## Sue1 (Apr 5, 2010)

We had the same problem. for TV we purchased a very large dish & that gives us all the channels we require with no subscription. 
for the internet, as we don't get over more than a few weeks a year at the moment, I bought a dongle form TMN. I pay for 10hours use each time I charge it & I think this may be 10€ but can't be sure. It is a lot per hour but I write all my e-mails & log on to send them & pick up new ones. It seems the cheapest way while we are there such a short amount of time, although I also take my netbook out to beach cafe's with Wifi but you need good sunglasses to see the screen.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Sue1 said:


> I bought a dongle form TMN. I pay for 10hours use each time I charge it & I think this may be 10€ but can't be sure. It is a lot per hour but I write all my e-mails & log on to send them & pick up new ones. It seems the cheapest way while we are there such a short amount of time, although I also take my netbook out to beach cafe's with Wifi but you need good sunglasses to see the screen.



you can now also change your pay as you go TMN tarriff to €3/day similar with the other networks too


----------

